

While the Tech Press is busy with other things, The Senate passes patent reform - chrmaury
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/senate-passes-patent-bill/2011/09/08/gIQAvmM8CK_story.html

======
chrmaury
The Main Points of the bill as I can tell:

1\. Patents are awarded based on first to file not first to invent. 2\. More
funding to decrease wait times for filers 3\. Patent Review process for
challenges

Why, did I hear about this first from WaPo/AP an not TechCrunch?

Oh. yea.

